# H: Stuff W: Dark eldar (UK ONLY PLEASE)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am looking for Dark Eldar mainly. Here is a list of what i have to trade:

CSM codex

Terminator with TLC and MoK painted except for claws and mark

one metal chaos lord (just been stripped)

1 metal DP (just been stripped and needs to be rebuilt)

20 CSM including metal standard bearer, plastic standard bearer, 2 plasma pistol marines, 2 plasma guns and a heavy bolter (8 are old style marines and 9 are painted that is including metal standard)

Also a CSM box with spare pieces aswell, so if you would like them i would like a bit more stuff please.

Metal Lelith

2 boxes of the newest wyches (6 built including Hellatrix who is primed and equipped with agoniser, one wych has shardnet and impaler and another has razor flails) one box is still sealed.

Will throw in a mark of slaanesh and mark of chaos glory.

2 AoBR warboss' (one unpainted and one primed)

5 Nobz (unpainted)

57 Boyz including 4 nobz, 7 big shootas, 1 rokkit launcha (some are painted, some are in progress and the rest are just primed)

9 deffkoptas including one kustom mega blasta (7 are painted and 2 are still the sprues but these 2 need bases)

3 metal killa kans ( 2 skorchas and 1 rokkit launcha)

I will do all 3 killa kans for a ravager, razorwing jetfighter, talos or chronos.
*
The boyz and deffkoptas are pending at the moment.*

Here is a list of what i am after:

2 boxes of the newest kabalite warriors (these are the main priorities as without them i dont have an army)

1 box of Incubi (fine cast or metal)

1 box of mandrakes (finecast or metal)

1 box of harlequins (the box with 5 in)

and anything else you have to offer for dark eldar.

UK only please. Also trade only as I don’t have paypal or anything like that.

Thanks for looking.

Gothic


----------

